# Flock for rhinestone templates



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi I am new to rhinstone and decal template I have been reading all the info on the forum about rhinestones, cutters and supplies. I was just wondering if the Flock you are all talking about is the same flock that you use for team shirts and hats??? I also read that someone buys theirs from Joto's we have a Joto here in Canada so I would like to know if it is the same.

Thank you 
Susan (Ont. Canada)


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If you're talking about Sticky Flock™, then the answer is no... it's not the same thing. Please let me know if you have any questions!

Stephanie


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Stephine and all who PM me. You are all so fast and great with helping me out.

Susan


----------

